# Debridement of skin, partial thickness



## denise4017@live.com (May 24, 2012)

Debridement of skin, partial thickness .  I thought the code was 11040.  That code has been removed....grrrrr.....anyone know what the new code is?


----------



## bluediamond0826 (May 24, 2012)

2012 CPT states 11040 and 11041 have been deleted  refers you to 97597,97598


----------



## denise4017@live.com (May 24, 2012)

Thank you.  I'm gonna go with 97597 since the size of debridement is not indicated and 97598 is an add on code.


----------

